# My Paph. fairrieanum - gave me 6 buds



## Retrops (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## littlefrog (Oct 28, 2022)

Wow, good work.


----------



## Paph Wrangler (Oct 29, 2022)

Truly impressive. I can only manage one at a time out of mine.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 29, 2022)

WOW what a great display ..... this plant seems to feel extremely well under your culture.  I'd like to see another photo(s) when all six have been open.


----------



## emydura (Oct 29, 2022)

Incredible growing.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## spujr (Oct 29, 2022)

Very pretty flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 30, 2022)

impressive display


----------



## Sara_Cenia (Oct 30, 2022)

Incredible


----------



## Rhouse (Oct 30, 2022)

These are so stunning! Love that you shared this with us! It’s my understanding that these are extremely difficult to flower. Is this true? I absolutely love the vibrant color.


----------



## McPeg (Oct 30, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## Retrops (Oct 30, 2022)

Rhouse said:


> These are so stunning! Love that you shared this with us! It’s my understanding that these are extremely difficult to flower. Is this true? I absolutely love the vibrant color.


This plant has been so easy to flower for me. Pure luck on my part.


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2022)

That ain't luck my Toronto friend...that's outstanding culture!


----------



## Retrops (Nov 2, 2022)

GuRu said:


> WOW what a great display ..... this plant seems to feel extremely well under your culture.  I'd like to see another photo(s) when all six have been open.


----------



## Russ1992 (Nov 4, 2022)

Always inspiring to come across a master. So many growths at one time boggles my mind.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 5, 2022)

Thanks for the new photo .... very impressive !


----------



## Guldal (Nov 6, 2022)

Nice clump of fairries!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 6, 2022)

Dang, what you feedin' that thing?


----------



## Retrops (Nov 7, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Dang, what you feedin' that thing?


Truthfully? A good flush of Toronto tap water once a week and nothing more. Horseshoes, I've got horseshoes.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 7, 2022)

Retrops said:


> Truthfully? A good flush of Toronto tap water once a week and nothing more. Horseshoes, I've got horseshoes.


Oh where on earth am I going to find horseshoes, much less Toronto tap water in southern Japan? That's it, I'm giving up on paphs...


----------



## Retrops (Nov 7, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Oh where on earth am I going to find horseshoes, much less Toronto tap water in southern Japan? That's it, I'm giving up on paphs...


Dying laughing here.  p.s. I used to watch your YouTube Channel religiously!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 10, 2022)

Congrats to the nice owner who brought this plant in for judging last weekend and got a culture award (CCM/AOS of 80 points) for great growing!! I was very impressed with the plant. 

Glorious presentation and deservedly rewarded with a certificate of recognition!


----------



## Retrops (Nov 10, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats to the nice owner who brought this plant in for judging last weekend and got a culture award (CCM/AOS of 80 points) for great growing!! I was very impressed with the plant.
> 
> Glorious presentation and deservedly rewarded with a certificate of recognition!


Hey!  It was so nice to meet you! Thank you so much.  Maybe, with some serious luck, I'll see you again?


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2022)

That deserves a CCE award at a minimum. Edit I just saw Leslie's post above--congrats and well deserved!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 10, 2022)

Retrops said:


> Hey!  It was so nice to meet you! Thank you so much.  Maybe, with some serious luck, I'll see you again?


Based on the photos of plants you submitted in the society show table, you have many potential awards in your collection! So I’ll see you sooner then you think!


----------



## Russ1992 (Nov 15, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Oh where on earth am I going to find horseshoes, much less Toronto tap water in southern Japan? That's it, I'm giving up on paphs...


Oh please, you know us Japanese need to be near death to give up. I'm hapa and if I can do it so can you.


----------

